# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η Prodromos Lines και τα πλοία της

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tρία φορτηγά της Prodromos Lines του Μποδοσάκη:
LYDIA_PRODROMOS LINES_ a.jpg Το ΛΥΔΙΑ ένα όμορφο δανέζικο σκαρί
MADELEINE.jpgΤο MADELEINE φινλαδέζικο ξυλάδικο
ZANET PRODROMOS LINES.jpgΚ το ΖΑΝΕΤ τυπικό γερμανικό σουλούπι.

Από το αρχείο της εταιρείας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

OLYMPIAS.jpg Εδώ το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ που είχε αδελφό το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ. Κλασικά γερμανικά σκαριά του 50τόσο.

Από το αρχείο της Prodromos Lines

----------


## andria salamis

> Tρία φορτηγά της Prodromos Lines του Μποδοσάκη:
> LYDIA_PRODROMOS LINES_ a.jpg Το ΛΥΔΙΑ ένα όμορφο δανέζικο σκαρί
> MADELEINE.jpgΤο MADELEINE φινλαδέζικο ξυλάδικο
> ZANET PRODROMOS LINES.jpgΚ το ΖΑΝΕΤ τυπικό γερμανικό σουλούπι.
> 
> Από το αρχείο της εταιρείας


τα έβλεπα που ερχοντουσαν στον μωλο σφαγειων,στο Δέσποινα,κατάφερα και μπήκα το ετος 1978!!!!!!την κοπάνησα απο το μηχανουργειο που δουλευα,!Η απουσια μου εγινε αισθητή και τα ακουσα,αλλα κανένας δεν εμαθε τοτε,που ημουν!!!!!!Δουλεψε και ο ξαδελφος μου,σε 2 καράβια, στα Δημητριος,και Ζανετ,και τον παρακαλεσα για ενα ημερολόγιο,ακομη το περιμένω!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> στα Δημητριος,και Ζανετ


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ήταν,αδελφό με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ,ποστ 42. :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> τα έβλεπα που ερχοντουσαν στον μωλο σφαγειων,στο Δέσποινα,κατάφερα και μπήκα το ετος 1978!!!!!!την κοπάνησα απο το μηχανουργειο που δουλευα,!Η απουσια μου εγινε αισθητή και τα ακουσα,αλλα κανένας δεν εμαθε τοτε,που ημουν!!!!!!Δουλεψε και ο ξαδελφος μου,σε 2 καράβια, στα Δημητριος,και Ζανετ,και τον παρακαλεσα για ενα ημερολόγιο,ακομη το περιμένω!!!!!



_

Μια και μου θυμισες φιλε andria salamis τα ημερολογια   της  Prodromos Lines  ας δουμε το  ΑΛΙΝ  σε  μια  φωτογραφια απο  ημερολογιο   της εταιρειας

_ΑΛΙΝ -   Prodromos Lines.jpg_






_

----------


## andria salamis

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ήταν,αδελφό με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ,ποστ 42.


ευχαριστω πολυ,το γνωριζα, ειδα και το ποστ 42,εγω αυτά τα καράβια τα λάτρευα!γιατι τα έβλεπα αρκετά απο αυτα στην δουλειά μου
επισης ευχαριστώ και τον t.s.s Apollon,για την φωτό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Α   σε φωτογραφια απο το ημερολογιο της PRODROMOS LINES του 1991

_DESPINA  A Prodromos Lines.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλα τα πλοια του μεγαλου ευεργετη ηταν ομορφα ειδικα το δανεζικο ΛΥΔΙΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα το ΛΥΔΙΑ  ηταν   πανεμορφο!  

Να δουμε απο το ημερολογιο του 1991 και  το  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ

_ALEXANDRA Prodromos Lines.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ευχαριστω πολυ,το γνωριζα, ειδα και το ποστ 42,εγω αυτά τα καράβια τα λάτρευα!γιατι τα έβλεπα αρκετά απο αυτα στην δουλειά μου
> επισης ευχαριστώ και τον t.s.s Apollon,για την φωτό.


Να σου πω κάτι,ίσως το έχω ξαναγράψει,παλιά αυτά τα σκαριά ήταν χαρακτηριστικά της κάθε χώρας,της κάθε εταιρείας,του κάθε ναυπηγείου. Λίγο να έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς δεν θέλει κ πολύ να καταλάβει ότι αυτά τα 2 ήταν γερμανικά,του Rickmers,των μέσων του 50.Σήμερα με την παγκοσμιοποίηση τι έχουμε; 2 σχεδιαστικά γραφεία ,λες αυτό το βαπόρι είναι βορειοευρωπαϊκό κ όμως είναι χτισμένο στην Κίνα ή...στο Βιετνάμ.
Είδες στο θέμα με τα γκαζάδικα του Μαμιδάκη; Bαπόρια σήμερα στη Σουηδία;Πώς είπατε;Φαντάζει ανέκδοτο!
Μόνο σε μιά χώρα αντιστέκονται κ λες βρε αδελφέ,αυτό είναι γιαπωνέζικο κ είναι στο Μitsubishi,στο Νaikai...πλοία με προσωπικότητα όπως παλιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Α   σε φωτογραφια απο το ημερολογιο της PRODROMOS LINES του 1991
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174189


  Tα gearless bulk carriers, 15άρια όπως αυτό,είναι λίγο δύσκολο να δουλέψουν εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπως του Μποδοσάκη σαν μινεραλάδικο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Πραγματικα το ΛΥΔΙΑ  ηταν   πανεμορφο!  
> 
> Να δουμε απο το ημερολογιο του 1991 και  το  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174190


 Tυπικό γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί.
Έτσι,να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον κ γιά τα φορτηγά κ τα τάνκερς.Όχι μόνο γιά τα επιβατηγά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   Ξεφυλλιζοντας το ημερολογιο του 1991 της Prodromos Lines    φτασαμε και στην σελιδα με την φωτογραφια       του ΖΑΝΕΤ

_ZANET Prodromos Lines.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _   Ξεφυλλιζοντας το ημερολογιο του 1991 της Prodromos Lines    φτασαμε και στην σελιδα με την φωτογραφια       του ΖΑΝΕΤ
> 
> _ZANET Prodromos Lines.jpg


 Κάποτε η εταιρεία ψώνιζε από Δανία μεριά.Ωραίο σκαρί πρώην της DFDS.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ήταν,αδελφό με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ,ποστ 42.


_ Να δουμε και το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ 

http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number5847.asp

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Να δουμε και το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ 
> 
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number5847.asp


Containers στο κατάστρωμα,το κύκνειο άσμα των συμβατικών φορτηγών εμπρος στα επερχόμενα containerships.Ευχαριστώ!!! :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εδω   υπαρχουν μερικες ακομη φωτογραφιες του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

_http://clubcimas.es/dimitris/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η επομενη σελιδα του ημερολογιου φιλοξενει την φωτογραφια του ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

_KASSANDRA Prodromos Lines.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Kι'εδω   μπορουμε να δουμε φωτογραφιες του ΛΥΔΙΑ ΙΙ


_http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1333739_

_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γερμανικό αντιλίμπερτυ τύπου 36L.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   ΘΩΜΑΣ Α   της Prodromos Lines

_http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...ort_comments=2

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παραγγελία στην Αγγλία του Χιώτη Μιχαλινού,ενός από τους London Greeks,το γνωρίσαμε κ σαν AΛΙΑΡΤΟΣ της Empros Lines (Δρακόπουλος). To ότι πέρασε από την Prodromos φαίνεται ότι αποτέλεσε μέρος δοσοληψιών αφού με τον Μποδοσάκη ήταν κάποτε συνέταιροι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DESPINA PRODROMOS LINES.jpgM/V ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LYDIA Prodromos Lines .jpg 
M/V ΛΥΔΙΑ

Δανία 1964    9904 dwt    B&W 16.5 kts
1978 Μποδοσάκης ΛΥΔΙΑ ελληνική σημαία 1986 Πώληση ARANCO I  1987 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο  το Δανεζικο σκαρι!!!_

----------


## andria salamis

> _Πανεμορφο  το Δανεζικο σκαρι!!!_


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΤΟΝΥ της Prodromos Lines  

_ΤΟΝΥ -  PRODROMOS LINES.jpg
_Αρχειο Prodromos Lines_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Το ΤΟΝΥ της Prodromos Lines  
> 
> _ΤΟΝΥ -  PRODROMOS LINES.jpg
> _Αρχειο Prodromos Lines_


 Κάποτε οι Γερμανοί έκαναν φορτηγά κ bulkers με 2 ακομοντέσια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ERMIONI ss.jpg ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ shipspottingfair runner.jpg FAIR RUNNER

Δανία 1968   9135 dwt   B&W  19.5 kts
1980 Mποδοσάκης ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ ελληνική σημαία 1989 Fairdeal FAIR RUNNER σημαία Μάλτας.1981 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
Aδελφό του ΖΑΝΕΤ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _   Ξεφυλλιζοντας το ημερολογιο του 1991 της Prodromos Lines    φτασαμε και στην σελιδα με την φωτογραφια       του ΖΑΝΕΤ
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174201


zanet ss.jpg shipspotting

Δανία 1966    9135dwt    B&W   20.0 kts
1980 Mποδοσάκης ΖΑΝΕΤ ελληνική σημαία 1992 ΑΝΕΤ,διάλυση Πακιστάν.
Αδελφό του ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

lydia  ss.jpg shipspotting

ΛΥΔΙΑ,5981 dwt. Κατασκευής 1957.
Στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1970-78. Πουλήθηκε κ βγήκε ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

madeleine ss.jpg shipspotting

Φινλανδία 1970  7939 dwt. Στην εταιρεία 1984-89. Διάλυση Ινδία 2001.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

madeleine a ss.jpg shipspotting

Δ.Γερμανία 1970 15146 dwt MAN 16.0 kts
Στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1989-95.Διάλυση Ινδία 1998.

Γερμανικό αντιλίμπερτυ αντίστοιχο με SD14 κλπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174314M/V ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Α.ΙΙ


HOKKAI MARU ex DESPINA A.II sn.jpgΗΟΚΚΑΙ ΜΑRU shipsnostalgia
Good Luck-02.jpgGOOD LUCK photoships
DESPINA A.II.jpg DESPINA A.II
Ιαπωνία 1952   10220 dwt
Αρχικά στροβιλοκίνητο,μετατράπηκε σε ντηζελοκίνητο το 1960.Προσέξτε την διαφορά στο φουγάρο ως HOKKAI MARU.
Τα ιαπωνικά των πρώτων μεταπολεμικών χρόνων ήταν σπαρτιάτικα σε ενδιαιτήσεις κ εξοπλισμό.

1970 ACHAIKA HARMONY 1970 GOOD LUCK 1973 Μποδοσάκης ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Α.ΙΙ 1981 Πώληση ΑΡΣΕΝΙΑ Κ. 1985 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

dimitris ss.jpgshipspotting


Δ.Γερμανία 1955 7112dwt  MAN 14.7 dwt 6 επιβάτες
Στην εταιρεία από το 1971.Διάλυση Ισπανία 1983.

----------


## andria salamis

> dimitris ss.jpgshipspotting
> 
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1955 7112dwt  MAN 14.7 dwt 6 επιβάτες
> Στην εταιρεία από το 1971.Διάλυση Ισπανία.


Συγγενης,ταξιδεψε,με το ομορφο Πλοιο,ειχατε,και ιδια ειδικοτητα,φιλε Βικτωρ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

olympias ss.jpg shipspotting

Δ.Γερμανία 1958   7280 dwt    FIAT 14.5 kts
Στην εταιρεία από το 1973.Διάλυση Πακιστάν 1985.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

zanet ii ss.jpg shipspotting

Δ.Γερμανία 1973     16270 dwt    MAN  16.5 kts
Στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1991-97 σημαίας Μάλτας.Επίσης ελληνόκτητο ΤΗΕΟDOROS L >99 THEODORIS 99 EODOR 99-00.Διάλυση Ινδία 2000.
Tύπου 36L.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Kι'εδω   μπορουμε να δουμε φωτογραφιες του ΛΥΔΙΑ ΙΙ
> 
> 
> _http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1333739_
> 
> _


 Mηχανή ΜΑΝ  16,5 κ.Στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1986-1998.Ελληνική σημαία.Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές 2006.Αδελφό του ΖΑΝΕΤ ΙΙ.

----------


## npapad

Το ΖΑΝΕΤ τον Ιούλιο του 1970 σε φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
july 70.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Η επομενη σελιδα του ημερολογιου φιλοξενει την φωτογραφια του ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174225


Γερμανία 1968  1726 dwt Διάλυση Τουρκια 1994.

----------

